# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  أحلى محموص

## واحد فاضي

بصراحه هالاكله مزبوووووووووووطه مررررررررررره 

صحيح أكثر الناس ما تعرف المحموص الا في أيام محرم بس 

له ذوق في الايام العاديه وخصوصاً محموص الهامور 

بصراحه أنا كل سنه أطبخ المحموص بس بكميه كبيره يعني قدر كبير 

حق 50 أو 100 نفر 

وحبيت أعرفكم بطريقة طبخ المحموص مع طريقة - علاجه - اذا احترق قاع القدر وهي تصلح لكل انواع الرز بعد



المقادير :-
- عدد من البصلات - حسب الرغبه في زيادة لون المحموص ( من 8 الى 15 حبه متوسطه 
- كاسين - مكيالين- من الرز >> يفضل رز ابو عدنان
- بهارات مخلوطه
- فلفل حار (حسب الرغبه)
-ليمون اسود عدد 3 حبات
-اصبع زبده صغير
- ملح وزيت
- حبة دجاج 

الطريقه:-
( يفضل أن يكون القدر كبير - حتى تأخذ حبة الرز راحتها في النضج)

ينظف البصل ويقطع قطع صغيره ومن ثم يوضع في القدر ويصب عليه كأس من الزيت
ويبدأ في التحريك ويفضل بملعقه خشبيه

بعد أن يبدأ البصل في الاحمرار وهذا هو الوضع الحرج واختيار لون الرز - من البني حتى الاسود الداكن -
وفي هذه الحاله يفضل ان يكون الماء قريباً حتى لا يحترق البصل ويصبح يابساً
عند اختيار اللون يوضع الماء مباشره فوق البصل ويجب هنا الانتباه لأن الزيت يكون حامياً 
يتناثر عند وضع الماء 

بعد ذلك يوضع البهار والليمون الاسود والملح والفلفل الحار ويترح حتى يغلي 
ومن ثم توضع الدجاجه ( أو السمك - اللحم ) وتترك حتى تنضج وتأخذ لون المحموص

بعد ذلك تخرج الدجاجه وتوضع جانباً 

يتم بعد ذلك وزن وقياس الماء لحجم الرز لأن الماء الذي تم صبه فوق البصل نقص بسبب الغليان 
وبسبب تسبع ( الودام ) بالماء 

- هنا المقدار كأسين من الرز يعني حوالي الكيلو من الرز يحتاج الى حوالي لتر ونص من الماء -

وبعد غسل الرز طبعاً وتنشيفه - عدم نقع الرز -

يوضع الرز في القدر على نار حاميه طبعاً ويترك حتى يغلي ويصبح مستوى الماء مقارباً لمستوى الرز 
ومن ثم يخفف النار على الرز ويتم تغطية الرقدر قليلاً - دقيقه واحده - 

ثم يراقب مستوى الماء مع عدم تحريك الرز - فقط بملعقه تغمس في الرز وتميل قليلاً حتى يتبين مستوى الماء 

ثم يقلب الرز وذلك لنشر الماء المتبقي وتحريك الرز من تحت الى فوق لكن يجب الانتباه وعدم الشده مع تحريك الرز 

بعد ذلك يجرب الرز ويلاحظ الرز اذا لم يتكسر فتطفئ النار و يوضع اصبع الزبده مقطعاً فوق الرز وكذلك تعاد الدجاجه ( الودام) ويغلق القدر ويترك حوالي العشر دقائق بدون فتح 

وبعد العشر دقائق 




7







7


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> بالهناء والعافيه 

=====================================

عند احتراق قاع القدر ( زي ما يقولوا - أبخر- تعمل الخلطه التاليه وتصب بعد غرس الملعقه في وسط القدر وامالتها قليلاً لوصول الخلطه الى القاع مباشرة وترك القدر مفتوح على نار هادئه 

كأس صغير من الماء -زعفران-ماء ورد - 
يفضل ان تخلط في غرشة وترج جيداً 


واتمنى ان تكون هالطريقه سهله ومهضومه وحاضرين لأي استفسار من حضراتكم الكريمين

----------


## الوعـد الصادق

واو
 جوعتنا بقوة و ابغا محموووووووووص


تسلم على الطريقة

----------


## نور الحوراء

*مشكوووووور أخوي*

*الله يعطيك العافيه.*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> واو
> جوعتنا بقوة و ابغا محموووووووووص
> 
> 
> تسلم على الطريقة



 
أهلين أخي الوعد الصادق 

حااااااااااااااضرين تعال الينا في الاربعين وأحلى محموص تاكله 


الله يسلمك خيي 

سلام

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *مشكوووووور أخوي*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه.*



 
خيتي نور الحوراء مراااااااااااحب 

الله يعافيش يااااااااااارب

سلام

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

يسلمووووو على الطبق الحلوو..

الف شكر على طرحه

----------


## هبة السماء

تسلم اخوي على المحمووووص
جربها بالربيان ترى بتكون لذيذه جدا
مثل سمك الهامور
مشكورين

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمووووو على الطبق الحلوو..
> 
> الف شكر على طرحه



 
الله يسلمش اختي 

نجمه والقمر غايب 


تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلم اخوي على المحمووووص
> جربها بالربيان ترى بتكون لذيذه جدا
> مثل سمك الهامور
> مشكورين



 
هلا بخيتي  هبة السماء 

مجربنها والله خيتي 

وصحيح حلو كتير 

وأول أمس  في وفاة الرسول -ص-

ضاربين في المحموص ضرب 


علينا بالعافيه هههههههههه


تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ماني جوعتني متى يجي محرم عشان كل يوم محموص ههههههههههه لذيذ افضله يدجاج واللحم بس سمك الجنعد لا مو لذيذ هههههه 
والله الطريقة مرة حليوه وجوعتني يممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
تسلم ايدك ابو زين 
والله يعطيك الف عافية 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ماني جوعتني متى يجي محرم عشان كل يوم محموص ههههههههههه لذيذ افضله يدجاج واللحم بس سمك الجنعد لا مو لذيذ هههههه 
> والله الطريقة مرة حليوه وجوعتني يممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
> تسلم ايدك ابو زين 
> والله يعطيك الف عافية 
> تحيااااااتي



خيتي الأمل البعيد حياش الله 

ناااااااا   من الحين تبغي محرم ..............قتلتي  باقي السنه هههههههههههههه

شهر رمضان في الطريق ........ وان شاء الله نسوي محموص ونعزمكم كلللللللللللللللكم 

صحيح الكنعد مو مره حلو ويا المحموص 

بس الهامور مزبوووووووووووط 

وفيه طريق للهامور علان لا يصير هس وفيه ريحه وهيه ان نخلي الهامور مغمور بالماء والبهارات قبل 

الطبخ بساعه على الأقل 


تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اي صحيح الهامور يالمحموص مرة لذيذ 
هههههههههههههههه قتلت الاشهر مامنهم فايدة خخخخخخ
عجل خلاص انتظار رمضان وبعد في محرم بنضوق المحموص من عندكم بس وين بتقروا ؟هههههههه
مشكور اخوي 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*مشكور واحد فاضي* 
*بصراحه ماتوقعت انك موهوب في الطباخ*
*تسلم ايدك وعاشت في خدمة أهل البيت*

----------


## القلب المرح

*والحل بطنييييييييي جااااااااااااع والله جعت احب المحمووص ليتني في محموص محررم زااااحف من الحسينيات* 
*يسلاااام*
*بارك الله فيك اخويي  ويويليي على محموص هامورر مو طبيعي  بس اشوه اشوف اصابيعي ما اقرضهم*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *مشكور واحد فاضي* 
> *بصراحه ماتوقعت انك موهوب في الطباخ*
> *تسلم ايدك وعاشت في خدمة أهل البيت*



 
خيتي سيناريو مراااااااااااااااااااحب بيش 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:   وااااااااااااااااايد خيتي 

الله يسلمش والله 

ونتشرف بخدمة آل بيت رسول الله .........في كل المناسبات ان شاء الله 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *والحل بطنييييييييي جااااااااااااع والله جعت احب المحمووص ليتني في محموص محررم زااااحف من الحسينيات* 
> 
> *يسلاااام*
> *بارك الله فيك اخويي ويويليي على محموص هامورر مو طبيعي بس اشوه اشوف اصابيعي ما اقرضهم*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*



 
أخوي القلب المرح  يااااااااااااااااااااااهلا رش المطر

لا لا لا ..........أخوي القلب جوعااااااااااااااااان وبطنه  :help:  :help: 

خلاص يا خوك ...............بنسوي الك محموص .........وهامور بعد ............تستاهل 


وشكلك يالخوي تضرب ضرب في محرم ههههههه :toung: 


سلااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

انا من المدينة وفي وحده من القطيف قالت لاختي عليه ماعرفناه بس لما شفت الطريقة لقيت انو يشابه لنوع من الارز عندنا بس احنا نقول له صيادية ونشتريه مع السمك 
طولت عليكم على العموم مشكور واحد فاضي على الطريقة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> انا من المدينة وفي وحده من القطيف قالت لاختي عليه ماعرفناه بس لما شفت الطريقة لقيت انو يشابه لنوع من الارز عندنا بس احنا نقول له صيادية ونشتريه مع السمك 
> طولت عليكم على العموم مشكور واحد فاضي على الطريقة



 
هلا بخيتي عاشقة الرسول 


صحيح يشبه الصياديه بس ..........عندنا بالخصوص ..........المحموص أحلى وأحلى 

جربيه خيتي ..........وبتحبي طعمه مررررررره ...........أهم شي البهارات تكون مزبووووووووطه 


حيااااااااااااااااش الله  وبارك الله فيك 

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياهلا بيك خيي شبكه 

وتراك معزوم على محموص  هاااااااااامور 

تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*مشكوووووور اخوي عالطريقه*

*وربي يعطيك العافيه*

*ولاتحرمنا جديدك ..*

*تحياتــــــــي*

----------

